

Microsoft makes more money from Samsung than from Skype, Windows Phone, and Xbox - gamechangr
http://qz.com/276242/microsoft-makes-more-money-from-samsung-than-from-skype-windows-phone-and-xbox-combined/

======
WorldWideWayne
And Google makes all of their money by scraping other websites while not
allowing you to scrape their website.

And Apple makes all of their money by locking down their hardware and software
and creating a virtual monopoly for themselves which they then proceed to
abuse their customers with.

But Microsoft is just the worst for licensing their patents.

~~~
gamechangr
ironic :)

------
th3iedkid
Does it mean even companies like Mozilla/Apple pay Microsoft for the patents
for FirfoxOS/iOS phones ?Or is it only android phones that end up with heavy
patent fees?

Why are the list of patents kept so confidential?

------
gamechangr
"How much is Android actually based on Microsoft technology?"

Anyone have relevant insight?

------
petepete
So is there a definitive list of these patents anywhere? Or is it, like SCO's
list, confidential?

~~~
walterbell
Recently published by Chinese gov, [http://www.zdnet.com/310-microsoft-
patents-used-in-android-l...](http://www.zdnet.com/310-microsoft-patents-used-
in-android-licensing-agreements-revealed-by-chinese-gov-7000030564/)

~~~
cb_lax
The list in the article will make your headspin. It's almost like there is
nothing left afterwards.

~~~
walterbell
They are working to _add_ Novell & Nortel patents to the list:

[http://www.computerworld.com/article/2475344/e-commerce/micr...](http://www.computerworld.com/article/2475344/e-commerce/microsoft-
and-apple-team-up-to-drop-patent-bomb-on-android-and-google.html)

[http://en.swpat.org/wiki/Software_distributors_paying_Micros...](http://en.swpat.org/wiki/Software_distributors_paying_Microsoft_patent_tax)

